# DOME by Geotorch: AAA Flood Flashlight and Project Updates



## geotorch (Dec 8, 2014)

**UPDATE 3-2-2015**

Ok guys, I can officially say that the prototypes for this project are done! Here are some photos. I've got to finish up some last minute items and then I'll start getting ready for the kickstarter project (make a video, more pictures, reward tiers, etc.). If you want to know when I launch this then either post here or you can sign up for my newsletter on my website.

Robert

Black hard anodized body with stainless head:






Blue anodized body with stainless head:





Red anodized body with stainless head:





Grade 5 titanium:





Copper:





And here's a size comparison shot:






**UPDATE 2-17-2015**

Whoa, time flies when you're having fun! I've been up to a lot and wanted to give you guys a quick update.

- After carrying the parts around for a while that I showed in my last update, they started to look like crap. I tried to convince myself that they looked good, but they just didn't. Scratches, fingerprints, and dirt showed like crazy. It looked like grey plastic rather than metal. So, I went back to the drawing board and did a ton of research and made a bunch of phone calls. I chose a peening process that actually hardens the outer shell of material, rather than just blasting it away. The result is a bright and slightly textured finish that holds up very well to abuse. I've been carrying the stainless head around for a week and it doesn't have a scratch on it.

- As I mentioned before, the stamping supplier was having issues getting good results. After working with them for over three weeks we finally came up with a solution that worked. The result is a unique logo marking that is visible but doesn't get in the way.

- I chose the colors for the aluminum versions and got them anodized. I just got them back today and they look great.

- My 3D printed lenses didn't look very similar to what I envision the final part to be, so I fabricated my own. Much better now.

I'm nearly done with the prototyping phase and will then focus my attention on the actual kickstarter campaign. In the meantime, here's a preview of the HAIII version with the stainless head:











**UPDATE 1-23-2015**

Hey guys, check out the finish on this stainless steel head. I like it, but I want to know what you guys think.







**UPDATE 1-22-2015**

Just a quick update. I talked with the shop that's stamping my logo for me today. They are a bit delayed because they decided to re-make the stamp in order to fix a few concerns they had. I'm really excited to get the parts back, I have seen pictures of their work and they do a great job. He said they are trying to get the parts done this Friday.

Also, if anyone would like to sign up in order to receive an email when we launch our kickstarter campaign, you can do so here: http://www.geotorch.com

I will also be updating this thread when we launch.

**UPDATE 1-7-2015**

Happy New Year!! Here's what I've been up to the past few weeks:

1. Here's a photo of the samples I got in from the shop (Front: Titanium, Middle: Copper, Back: Aluminum body and stainless head). NOTE: These are in an _unfinished_ state. The lenses shown are 3D printed (one of the reasons I'm doing the kickstarter, I need money for a mold), they don't have the logo stamped in them yet (this will take a couple more weeks), the final satin finish has not been applied, and the aluminum has not been anodized. The electronics are also not installed yet. Once I get all of that done I can start putting together the kickstarter campaign.






2. I decided to call this light the DOME. I think naming this light has been harder than naming my own children. And my wife would tell you that I had a really hard time with that as well.

3. I consolidated my updates into this main post so that it is easier to find them. I also changed the title of this thread to better reflect what it's about.

Thanks!

Robert


**UPDATE 12-19-2014**

Runtime Charts 


I finally got a few runtimes performed on one of the drivers I built up. Overall, I'm VERY happy with the results. Eneloop Pro data coming soon.






*Note: In case you're curious, the calculated lumens value comes from the measured current through the LED. From there, I downgrade the lumens due to heat (per the Cree XH-G datasheet) and then I downgrade the lumens based on the expected lens efficiency. This method isn't perfect, but it should get me close enough. The final lumen rating and runtimes could vary from this chart, but hopefully not by a whole lot. One last note, this particular PCB was running a bit lower current (still within tolerance) than nominal. Nominally, I expect the brightness to be a bit higher and runtimes to be a bit shorter, but not by much.

The efficiency of the drivers ended up being a little higher than I was shooting for (woot!). Also, the regulation couldn't be better, IMHO. Again, I'm very happy with these results. This should end up being a very efficient light.


**UPDATE 12-12-2014**

I have some exiting updates:

1. I got a couple 3d printed lenses in and tested them out. The smooth all-around beam produced by not having the LED recessed into the head looks awesome! I was tempted to get rid of the dome lens and replace it with a flat glass lens with an anti-reflective coating. However, after testing out the dome lens, I decided to keep it. The appeal of having something new and different that works so well was just too tempting.

2. Because there seems to be enough interest in this project, I went ahead and got a machine shop working on a handful of first runs. Parts should be arriving in a few weeks, after which I will be doing the final finishing myself. I decided to get some alternate materials built up and I will most likely offer these options:
a. Aluminum hard anodized body with a stainless steel head (like the render)
b. Titanium body with a titanium head
c. Copper body with a stainless steel head

3. The latest revision of my driver arrived today. I will be assembling it and testing it out soon. This version has a bigger, better inductor which should improve upon the efficiency from my last version. Stay tuned for runtime charts.

Let me know what you guys think!

Robert


**Original Post 12-8-2014**

Hey everyone,

Before I get too far into this, I want to guage if there would be any interest in a "flood" style AAA flashlight. Here's a render that I created of my design: 







Lens will be polycarbonate with diffusing texture. Cree XH-G LED, 5000K. Length will be about 2.3 inches. Diameter will be .56 inches.

I've tested my custom driver and I should be able to get 30 lumens OTF (regulated) for 2 hours on a regular alkaline.

Twist on, twist off functionality. Simple one mode operation. The flood beam at 30 lumens is perfect for lighting up the immediate surroundings with a really smooth beam, more like a lantern than a flashlight.

The body will be 6061-T6 hard anodized black with a satin bead blast finish. Head will be stainless steel with a bead blast finish.

Price should be $40 or lower.

Anyway, if there's enough interest, I'll move forward with getting a few made up. Considering doing a kickstarter so I can order the quantity required to sell at $40.

Robert


----------



## nbp (Dec 8, 2014)

*Re: Any interest in a AAA "flood" style light?*

If it turns out like you have stated and at that pricepoint, I would buy one. Love me some Mules! And for that size light, a simple, single mode w/modest output really is the most practical.


----------



## datiLED (Dec 8, 2014)

*Re: Any interest in a AAA "flood" style light?*

If you do a KickStarter for this light, post it here. I have backed several KS projects, and would likely get behind this one, too. It looks pretty cool, and I love a floody light. 

Make sure that the polycarbonate lens won't take too much abuse from keychain/pocket carry. Also, I would like to see some data on how well regulated it is on an alkaline cell.

Subscribed!


----------



## nbp (Dec 8, 2014)

*Re: Any interest in a AAA "flood" style light?*

That's a good point on the lens Derek. If it is not recessed much to protect it, maybe glass would be better. Mineral glass is still super cheap. Does it go into direct drive and taper after the two hours of reg output?


----------



## Kestrel (Dec 8, 2014)

*Re: Any interest in a AAA "flood" style light?*

A very floody AAA light is an excellent idea. The 5000K color temp sounds fantastic.
I know twisties are easier from a production standpoint, but some folks (myself included) could be more interested in a rear clicky though?
Just my 2 lumens,


----------



## Megatrowned (Dec 8, 2014)

*Re: Any interest in a AAA "flood" style light?*

You certainly have my attention


----------



## geotorch (Dec 8, 2014)

*Re: Any interest in a AAA "flood" style light?*



datiLED said:


> Make sure that the polycarbonate lens won't take too much abuse from keychain/pocket carry. Also, I would like to see some data on how well regulated it is on an alkaline cell.



Thanks for the interest guys!

The lens is semi dome shaped and so it does stick out a little. I've thought a lot about it getting beat up too, but hopefully with the diffusing texture it will have on it any scratches should be pretty hidden. The idea was to have the LED PCB flush with the front edge of the stainless steel so that it creates a nice 180 degree "beam shot", if you can call it that. If people are really concerned about it I suppose I can modify the design slightly and just make the lens flush with the front edge of the stainless steel head. Thoughts?

I have tested the driver with NiMh and alkaline and it maintains a nice constant regulation with both chemistries. The constant current is maintained until the battery voltage reaches about 0.9v and then it starts to taper off. I'll post data soon. Currently, the lumens are estimated from the datasheet, current output, and downgraded for estimated temperature and lens efficiency. I plan to have it tested by an official lab eventually.

Robert


----------



## geotorch (Dec 8, 2014)

*Re: Any interest in a AAA "flood" style light?*



Kestrel said:


> I know twisties are easier from a production standpoint, but some folks (myself included) could be more interested in a rear clicky though?



A clicky version of this light is a definite possibility in the future. Another option (which I actually already built the driver for) is to have a button that provides on/off with a single switch and dimming by holding it down. It remembers the last brightness setting when turned on again. Not quite as efficient and more expensive, but I could be persuaded to make that version in the future too.

The nice thing about the twisty design is that its small. This light will be one of the shortest AAAs out there.


----------



## datiLED (Dec 9, 2014)

*Re: Any interest in a AAA "flood" style light?*

Next to the side switch on the Zebralight, a twisty is my favorite UI.


----------



## mcnair55 (Dec 9, 2014)

*Re: Any interest in a AAA "flood" style light?*

I would like to see it with a moon mode as well.


----------



## nbp (Dec 9, 2014)

*Re: Any interest in a AAA "flood" style light?*

You can go gonzo with Clickies and modes on future runs if the demand is there, but I think for a first run, your tiny twisty with a single useful mode is a great start and will still appeal to many. E01s, Arc AAA, Sapphire etc are all very popular small single mode twisties. Add in the high quality emitter and Mule style beam and I think it will be a solid design as is.


----------



## mobi (Dec 9, 2014)

*Re: Any interest in a AAA "flood" style light?*

Screw on bezel, please.


----------



## geotorch (Dec 9, 2014)

*Re: Any interest in a AAA "flood" style light?*



mobi said:


> Screw on bezel, please.



Not sure I understand what you mean, can you provide more info please?

Thanks,

Robert


----------



## datiLED (Dec 9, 2014)

*Re: Any interest in a AAA "flood" style light?*



nbp said:


> You can go gonzo with Clickies and modes on future runs if the demand is there, but I think for a first run, your tiny twisty with a single useful mode is a great start and will still appeal to many. E01s, Arc AAA, Sapphire etc are all very popular small single mode twisties. Add in the high quality emitter and Mule style beam and I think it will be a solid design as is.



+1


----------



## yoyoteen (Dec 9, 2014)

*Re: Any interest in a AAA "flood" style light?*

Good! I'll get one at least if it run on production! :twothumbs


----------



## geotorch (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: Any interest in a AAA "flood" style light?*

**PROJECT UPDATE**

I have some exiting updates:

1. I got a couple 3d printed lenses in and tested them out. The smooth all-around beam produced by not having the LED recessed into the head looks awesome! I was tempted to get rid of the dome lens and replace it with a flat glass lens with an anti-reflective coating. However, after testing out the dome lens, I decided to keep it. The appeal of having something new and different that works so well was just too tempting.

2. Because there seems to be enough interest in this project, I went ahead and got a machine shop working on a handful of first runs. Parts should be arriving in a few weeks, after which I will be doing the final finishing myself. I decided to get some alternate materials built up and I will most likely offer these options:
a. Aluminum hard anodized body with a stainless steel head (like the render)
b. Titanium body with a titanium head
c. Copper body with a stainless steel head

3. The latest revision of my driver arrived today. I will be assembling it and testing it out soon. This version has a bigger, better inductor which should improve upon the efficiency from my last version. Stay tuned for runtime charts.

Let me know what you guys think!

Robert


----------



## jonwkng (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: Any interest in a AAA "flood" style light?*

Interesting project, *geotorch*.
The choice for a diffused dome optic is a nice departure from usual mule lights or diffusion films. :thumbsup:
Definitely interested in a titanium version when this gets launched.


----------



## gunga (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: Any interest in a AAA "flood" style light?*

I have interest. I would prefer a protected or recessed/flush lens though. Also interested in the multimode clicky.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: Any interest in a AAA "flood" style light?*

I am interested in one as well. I like twisty and 2 modes. Low ~2 lumen and high ~30 lumen.

Something like the foursevens Atom.

~2 lumen makes a great night light especially traveling oversea. Many hotels do not have night light. We had to leave the bathroom light on so we don't bump into things.


----------



## nbp (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: Any interest in a AAA "flood" style light?*

Usually I'm all Ti but work is slow, so I'm cool with Al and SS for now.


----------



## yoyoman (Dec 13, 2014)

*Re: Any interest in a AAA "flood" style light?*

Subscribed.


----------



## mustang90 (Dec 13, 2014)

*Re: Any interest in a AAA "flood" style light?*

Looks nice!


----------



## jorn (Dec 13, 2014)

*Re: Any interest in a AAA "flood" style light?*

Just send one to selfbuilt. Check out his reviews, its all over the review section on this forum. Way better than just a lab report. 
And i guess most members here trust his reviews more than a lab report. He is neutral, and have done a ton of reviews and cover all the interesting details, the details non flashoholic lab workers might miss 

Tiny, copper, ~180 degree, constant regulated, aaa. Sounds interesting.. There is nothing on the aaa marked with those specs. Take my money 

Any chanse of a warmer version than 5000k? I would LOVE a version in the 3700k-4500k range. 
Im thinking a tiny lantern for tent trips. And the warmer the better


----------



## easilyled (Dec 13, 2014)

*Re: Any interest in a AAA "flood" style light?*

Interested.


----------



## kiely23+ (Dec 13, 2014)

*Re: Any interest in a AAA "flood" style light?*

Interested in a high CRI...


----------



## Megatrowned (Dec 14, 2014)

*Re: Any interest in a AAA "flood" style light?*

Ti Hi CRI. That just rolls off the tongue! 2 modes and a Clicky are nice sounding too  But honestly, all the versions mentioned sound great!


----------



## troutpool (Dec 14, 2014)

*Re: Any interest in a AAA "flood" style light?*

Interested.


----------



## PeterH (Dec 15, 2014)

*Re: Any interest in a AAA "flood" style light?*

Why a stainless steel head? Aluminum would be better for heat sinking.

A flat lens that doesn't protrude would lose some beamwidth, but would be less prone to scratches and less expensive to produce.


----------



## DIWdiver (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: Any interest in a AAA "flood" style light?*

I can't imagine why a super-wide beam is desirable. Short of looking for werewolves and zombies in the dark recesses, I can't think of why anything greater than 90 degree beam width is even useful.


----------



## nbp (Dec 16, 2014)

*Any interest in a AAA "flood" style light?*

You'd be surprised. For indoor use, close up task lighting, rummaging in a pack or a tent etc. they they are great. When you are looking at something within a couple of feet, a smooth flood is awesome. Try one, you may like it.


----------



## stewdogg (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: Any interest in a AAA "flood" style light?*

I agree on the flood thing... close up work with flood gives me less strain on my eyes. 
I find if I use my Zebralight headlight on with a 14500 on high for too long I get a headache from the hot spot reflecting back into my eyes.
To each his own


----------



## Poppy (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: Any interest in a AAA "flood" style light?*



geotorch said:


> Thanks for the interest guys!
> *
> The lens is semi dome shaped and so it does stick out a little. I've thought a lot about it getting beat up too*, but hopefully with the diffusing texture it will have on it any scratches should be pretty hidden. The idea was to have the LED PCB flush with the front edge of the stainless steel so that it creates a nice 180 degree "beam shot", if you can call it that. If people are really concerned about it I suppose I can modify the design slightly and just make the lens flush with the front edge of the stainless steel head. Thoughts?
> 
> Robert



You might consider a "chapstick" type cap on the nose, that can be removed from the front and stored on the back end, when the light is in use.


----------



## geotorch (Dec 19, 2014)

*Re: Any interest in a AAA "flood" style light?*

Runtime Charts 


I finally got a few runtimes performed on one of the drivers I built up. Overall, I'm VERY happy with the results. Eneloop Pro data coming soon.







*Note: In case you're curious, the calculated lumens value comes from the measured current through the LED. From there, I downgrade the lumens due to heat (per the Cree XH-G datasheet) and then I downgrade the lumens based on the expected lens efficiency. This method isn't perfect, but it should get me close enough. The final lumen rating and runtimes could vary from this chart, but hopefully not by a whole lot. One last note, this particular PCB was running a bit lower current (still within tolerance) than nominal. Nominally, I expect the brightness to be a bit higher and runtimes to be a bit shorter, but not by much.

The efficiency of the drivers ended up being a little higher than I was shooting for (woot!). Also, the regulation couldn't be better, IMHO. Again, I'm very happy with these results. This should end up being a very efficient light.


----------



## geotorch (Dec 19, 2014)

*Re: Any interest in a AAA "flood" style light?*

One more thing, thank you all for your comments and suggestions. Seriously though, this has been a lot of work to get to this point and it's always nice to hear good feedback.

I would love to make several different versions of this light to accommodate everyone's preferences, but in order to get the prices down low I need to make a lot of the same version. I haven't totally ruled out offering other versions of the XH-G LED (warmer temperature and/or higher CRI) but I can't make any promises at this point.

Just to answer a couple questions:
- Why a stainless steel head? Mostly because I think it would look cool. The LED stays cool enough to touch so the higher thermal conductivity of an aluminum head isn't required.
- Why is a flood light desirable? I love that jorn mentioned using this in a tent because that's exactly what I had in mind when I designed this thing. The bright spot of a headlamp blazing around inside a tent gets old quick. As others mentioned, mules are great for close range use.

More updates to come as I get them.

Robert


----------



## robert.t (Dec 19, 2014)

*Re: Any interest in a AAA "flood" style light?*

I probably won't be rushing in to buy one right away as I'm trying to hold back a bit at the moment, but I'd certainly consider myself interested, both in the light itself and the project. I'll be following this thread with interest and wish you luck with it.

I find some of the "I am very interested in your Thing although I would prefer a DifferentThing" comments somewhat amusing. Try not to get too sidetracked. Keep it simple. Keep in mind the goal and the use-cases you have in mind (close-up, indoor use, like in a tent). I think for those uses it sounds like the design as it stands is pretty much perfect if it all works as intended.

One thing to consider from a design perspective is how you would imagine people will carry this? Will it be in a pocket with other junk, or perhaps on a keyring? Or maybe clipped onto a shirt pocket? Would it be reasonable for people to hold it in their teeth for hands-free usage?

I don't mean that you should lock onto one at the expense of the others, but take one points that has been mentioned already for example: the diffuser will be prone to scratching. This is mainly a risk if it's kept in a pocket with a lot of other stuff, especially if it's on a keyring. One suggested solution was a cap which can go on the tail. Unfortunately, that design will not work if a keychain is attached, unless you find some way of working around it. So, if the intention is that it will be on a keyring, you need to think about how to stop the lens getting scratched and a cap is not a good solution because it doesn't fit the use-case. Don't adopt a solution without thinking through the _root _problem that it's intended to solve: in this case the root problem to be solved is not scratches, it is the use-case "I want to carry it in on a keyring" or "I want to carry it in a pocket with hard & scratchy metal objects like keys". A follow-up use-case might be "I want to quickly detach it from my keyring and hold it in my mouth so that I can use both hands without carrying extra equipment such as a headband", or else you might want to eliminate the possibility of keyring carrying altogether (which has some advantages, namely the cap solution isn't ruled out, it's easier to make it tail stand and it's easier to add a switch to a future version without changing the design or having a highly inaccessible recessed switch), but at a more obvious cost.

Sorry if the above seems obvious to you, but the poor standard of industrial design by mainstream light makers is one of my pet annoyances. Most of them are just a collection of features that serve little or no useful purpose at the expense of things that might actually be useful, including just "more simplicity", which tends to make things more intuitive to use and more reliable. The last thing you want to do is get sidetracked by trying to please everyone that posts a suggestion, because everyone wants something different and you can't accommodate everyone without making sacrifices (well sometimes you can, but it's rare). You're going to have to make some compromises, but the trick is to compromise on things that don't matter for your list of use-cases, while keeping that list simultaneously as broad and as cohesive as you can manage.


----------



## nbp (Dec 19, 2014)

*Re: Any interest in a AAA "flood" style light?*

What an interesting and throught provoking post, Robert. Excellent advice for anyone looking to create something. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Poppy (Dec 21, 2014)

*Re: Any interest in a AAA "flood" style light?*



Poppy said:


> You might consider a "chapstick" type cap on the nose, that can be removed from the front and stored on the back end, when the light is in use.


robert.t :thumbsup:
My EDC is a single AAA light that I key-chain carry.
I also prefer a floody, but directed output, not a mule for my EDC. That's me.

To expand on the cap idea, I suppose that it could be designed, so that the cap is attachable to a key-chain, and the light can snap in and out of the cap, carried head first, towards the key-chain when in pocket carry.

Another thought is that some rifle scopes have "flip up" lens covers. If the inside of the cover was a reflector, then it could angle the light while tail standing, similar to how our friend reppans reflects his EDC with a bent business card.

The cap could be a rubberoid material, that might be comfortable as a bite plate, just a thought.

Good luck with your adventure. :thumbsup:


----------



## chadvone (Jan 1, 2015)

*Re: Any interest in a AAA "flood" style light?*

interested


----------



## geotorch (Jan 7, 2015)

*Re: Any interest in a AAA "flood" style light?*

New updates!! I put them at the top of the original post.

Robert


----------



## jonwkng (Jan 7, 2015)

*Re: Any interest in a AAA "flood" style light?*

Woohoo! Get the DOME KickStarted, Robert... Take my money!!!


----------



## nbp (Jan 7, 2015)

Looking great! I'm in when the preorder starts! :thumbsup:


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Jan 12, 2015)

Any chance of a 2 mode version?


----------



## geotorch (Jan 13, 2015)

dealgrabber2002 said:


> Any chance of a 2 mode version?



I feel like Gandalf when he said "Don't tempt me, Frodo". 

Seriously though, I'd love to but I'm too far along to change much at this point. However, if there's enough demand for a version 2.0 with two modes or any other features I could definitely see that happening in the future.


----------



## geotorch (Jan 22, 2015)

Just posted a quick update on the initial post.


----------



## datiLED (Jan 23, 2015)

geotorch said:


> **UPDATE 1-23-2015**
> 
> Hey guys, check out the finish on this stainless steel head. I like it, but I want to know what you guys think.



I love it. I prefer the bead blasted finish to a smooth surface. It will look better with the black anodized body, too.


----------



## nbp (Jan 23, 2015)

Generally I go for a machined finish, but I think that looks very nice. :greatjob:

I found that a BB finish with a light polish holds up reeeeally well, such as on the Mako. Shows no marks. If that is something you're interested in.


----------



## geotorch (Jan 24, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback guys. I'm thinking of offering a few different finishing options in addition to the one I just posted, so a finish similar to the mako is a definite possibility. Polished, brushed, and as machined are on the table too.


----------



## geotorch (Feb 17, 2015)

nbp said:


> Generally I go for a machined finish, but I think that looks very nice. :greatjob:
> 
> I found that a BB finish with a light polish holds up reeeeally well, such as on the Mako. Shows no marks. If that is something you're interested in.



Thanks for the advice, in the end I decided this finish just didn't hold up very well. It looked pretty cool initially, but quickly showed all kinds of dirt, fingerprints, and scratches. Check out the initial post for more details.

Robert


----------



## nbp (Feb 17, 2015)

It's coming along very nicely.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## geotorch (Mar 2, 2015)

Hey everyone, I just loaded some shots of my final designs for this project on the first post. Again, if you're interested in this project and want to know when I launch on kickstarter then either post here or join the mailing list on my website.

Thanks!

Robert


----------



## jonwkng (Mar 2, 2015)

Those final design shots are looking good, Robert! Standing by for your KickStarter launch...


----------



## subwoofer (Mar 2, 2015)

Wish I'd seen this thread earlier. Nice to see a new player.

My biggest concern here is the protruding lens. Not because of damage, but purely due to glare. If any part of the protruding lens is illuminated such that it can be seen by the user holding it beyond the 180 degree arc in front of the emitter, then it will become a bright spot that will blind you to what is beyond the lens.

There are quite a few small lights that do this (Photons, TUBEs etc) and these all require the user to place their thumb as a light shield to prevent glare. Purposefully designing a light with a protruding lens as a feature (rather than being due to using a 5mm LED) seems wrong to me. Photon actually fixed this with their 'covert' version of the Freedom micro.

My take on this is that apart from a lantern, there is no excuse for a light to cast any of its beam behind the front of the bezel towards the user.

Not sure about the original timing of the project, but the FOURSEVENS Atom A0 (previously Preon P0) is the answer to if there is a market for a full flood AAA light.


----------



## nfetterly (Mar 2, 2015)

Signed up for update. I would suggest that you move one of the later photos up, I almost disregarded this since the earlier photos don't show an attachment point.


----------



## gunga (Mar 2, 2015)

Interested...


----------



## recDNA (Mar 2, 2015)

Is copper the same price? Or is it just copper colored aluminum?


----------



## geotorch (Mar 2, 2015)

recDNA said:


> Is copper the same price? Or is it just copper colored aluminum?



The titanium and copper versions will be more, they are actual copper and titanium. I'm still working out the price on all of the versions, but I hope to at least keep the aluminum versions around $40.


----------



## nbp (Mar 6, 2015)

Did I miss the link to your website? I'd sign up for the updates.


----------



## datiLED (Mar 7, 2015)

nbp said:


> Did I miss the link to your website? I'd sign up for the updates.


In the middle of the first post, or http://www.geotorch.com/


----------



## nbp (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks Derek.  Subscribed.


----------



## scout24 (Mar 24, 2015)

Just found this. I need to keep up to date, looks fantastic!


----------



## run4jc (Mar 24, 2015)

Yeah, this looks cool. Subscribed on your web site - I'm in.


----------



## jinx626 (Mar 31, 2015)

*Re: Any interest in a AAA "flood" style light?*

How much would the titanium cost?


----------



## nbp (Jul 27, 2015)

Bumpity. :candle:


----------



## geotorch (Jul 30, 2015)

Thank you everyone for showing interest in this project. Life has been kinda crazy for me lately. We just had a baby, we're doing home renovations, and work has been super busy.

Because doing a project like this is going to require my full attention, I have decided to postpone it until I can dedicate the time necessary to do it right.

Again, thank you everyone for your support!

Robert


----------



## nbp (Jul 30, 2015)

We definitely understand! Let us know if/when things get going again, it seemed like there was some nice interest in this project.


----------



## nbp (Jan 10, 2017)

Bump for interest in case this might ever still happen.


----------



## phosphor22 (Jan 11, 2017)

nbp said:


> Bump for interest in case this might ever still happen.




Second that!


----------



## nbp (Aug 24, 2018)

Still interested in this project if it ever launches. 🙂


----------



## Nichia! (Aug 24, 2018)

Looks very cool!


----------



## nbp (Nov 6, 2019)

nbp said:


> Still interested in this project if it ever launches. 🙂



+1


----------



## nbp (Dec 19, 2020)

Annual bump. Just in case.


----------



## wacbzz (Dec 25, 2020)

I would be in for one. I wonder if the Kickstarter ever materialized?


----------



## jabe1 (Dec 25, 2020)

I tried to look them up the other day. It looks like they went bust.


----------



## datiLED (Dec 26, 2020)

It is a shame that this light never made it into production. I talked with Robert about the light, and he had put a lot of time and effort into every aspect of the design.


----------

